# Pokerblatt



## Marvin Schmidt (9. Juli 2005)

Nabend miteinander,
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mit meiner Anfrage hier richtig bin, aber ich wusste nicht wo ich dieses Thema sonst öffnen sollte.
Und zwar suche ich Bilder von Spielkarten. So in der Art, wie die bei Solitaire o.ä. Spielen. Ich würde mir nämlich gern ein kleines Kartenspiel basteln. Am besten wäre ein 52er Blatt. Hat jemand sowas bzw. weiß jemand wo man sowas finden kann?
Danke im Voraus

Grüße
Marvin


----------



## Vale-Feil (10. Juli 2005)

Gib mal bei Google Pokerblatt ein. Da findest du bestimmt gleich etwas


----------



## Duddle (10. Juli 2005)

Ich habe spontan an dieses Most Wanted -Kartenspiel im Irak gedacht, danach gesucht und dieses hier gefunden. Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt Pokerkarten sind, aber gut genug zum Ausschneiden und selber machen.


Duddle


----------



## tittli (10. Juli 2005)

Selber Scannen geht nicht?
gruss


----------

